# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Μεγαλώνοντας στο χέρι ένα καρδερινοκάναρο.

## Nenkeren

Εδώ θα δούμε την εξέλιξη του μικρού καρδερινοκάναρου που μου εμπιστεύτηκε ο Γιάννης jonhrider γιατι η κανάρα παράτησε τ αυγά την τελευταία μέρα της εκκόλαψης,στα χέρια μου ήρθαν δύο πουλάκια και το ένα δυστυχώς κατέληξε σήμερα το πρώι για άγνωστα αίτια.Μετά απο μια δύσκολη πρώτη μέρα όπου τα περισσότερα ταίσματα γινόντουσαν με το ζόρι χωρίς να ζητούν τα μικρα είμαστε στη δεύτερη και ο επιζήσας έχει πάρει τα πάνω του!!






Θα προσπαθήσω να τον αννανεώνω οσο μπορώ καθημερινά για να ακολουθήσουμε την εξελιξή του μαζί!

----------


## IscarioTis

Ελα ρε το μικρακι πολυ ορεξη λεμε!!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να το καμαρώσουμε μεγάλο!!

----------


## MacGyver

> Ελα ρε το μικρακι πολυ ορεξη λεμε!!
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


Αρσενικό είναι και κελαηδά...

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφο θέμα. Ελπίζω να υπάρξει όμορφη κατάληξη στο τέλος και να το καμαρώνουμε στο κλαρί!  :Big Grin:  Μία νέα μασκότ γεννιέται για το φόρουμ.

Αλλά και για να υπάρχουν καταχωρημένες και πληροφορίες στο εξής θέμα, Φίλιππε να σε ρωτήσω: Πόσες φορές το ταΐζεις τη μέρα; Κάθε δύο ώρες; Και κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας; Τι ποσότητα τροφής δίνεις; Υπάρχει προκαθορισμένη ή μέχρι να σταματήσει να ζητάει;

----------


## Nenkeren

Κοιτα ξεκίνησα με τη λογική να δίνω ανα δύο ώρες και να σταματάω κατα τις 9-10.

Τωρα το τι κανω στην τελική είναι άλλο θέμα.Δίνω όποτε αδειάσει ο προλοβος ωστε να μην μένει τροφή μέσα γιατι έχει κίνδυνο για μήκυτες οπότε σαφής αριθμός φορών δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει αλλα όποτε έχει άδειο προλοβο.

Τελικά μετα απο συνομιλια μου με το Γιάννη θα σταματάω το τάισμα κατα τις 12 ώστε να πάρει τα πάνω του και να έχει μια πιο γρήγορη ανάπτυξη και υπολογίζω να σταματήσει αυτό στις 7-8 μέρες που θα έχει ξεφύγει τους βασικούς κινδύνους και να επιστρέψω στο να τελειώνει το τάισμα κατα τις 9-10.Επίσης το τάισμα ξεκινάει στις 6 με ξυπνητηρι μετα στις 8 μετα στις 10 και απο εκεί όποτε έχει άδειο προλοβιο,καταλαβαίνετε οτι είμαι υπναρας και μέχρι τις 10 τηρώ το δύωορο και ξυπνάω με ξυπνητηρι.

Η ποσότητα τροφής που δίνω δεν μπορει να μετρηθεί είναι μεχρι να σταματήσει να ζητάει και τότε συνήθως είναι και γεμάτος ο προλοβος.

Η πυκνότητα της τροφής ξεκινάει απο πααααρα πολυ αραιη και καταλήγει σε αρκετα πηχτη.Και όταν μιλάμε για αρκετά αραιή σχεδόν σαν σοκολατούχο γάλα δηλαδη ίσα ίσα να έχει τα συστατικά της κρέμας το νερό,μπορούμε να φανταστούμε άλλωστε πόσο μικρη ποσότητα πρωτείνων και θρεπτικών στοιχείων μπορεί να θέλει ένας νεοσσός που δεν πρεπει να ζυγίζει πάνω απο 2-3 γραμμάρια (νομίζω δεν το ζυγισα  ::  ) Επίσης τις πρώτες μέρες έχει και ηλεκτρολυτες το νερό με το οποίο φτιάχνω την κρέμα.

Το έχω σε ένα μικρό πλαστικό ενυδρείο και απο πάνω ένα ντουι με λάμπα κόκκινη για ερπετα μαζι μ ενα θερμουγρασιόμετρο.Έχω το μικρό μέσα σε handmade φωλια και σκεπασμένο μ ενα λεπτο στρώμα βαμβακι ώστε να περνάει η θερμότητα τις λάμπας στο σώμα του.

Επίσης να προσθέσω οτι είναι μια χαρά και δείχνει να οδεύει στην τρίτη μέρα της ζωής του ανενόχλητο.

----------


## Soulaki

Υπέροχο, θέαμα....πολλα μπράβο, η καρδούλα μου, ειναι τοοοοσο μικρούλι.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά.
Μπράβο σου.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Nenkeren

Χθεσίνό βίντεο σήμερα βρήκα χρόνο να το ποστάρω.Πάμε καλά,ίσως αργότερα ποστάρω και σημερινο.Καλημέρα!

----------


## Nenkeren

Updates 







Σήμερα διανυουμε την 6η μέρα και το μικρό είναι υγιέστατο,το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι οτι έχει στραβά ποδαράκια τα οποία δείχνουν προς τα έξω (splayed legs) και πρέπει να βρώ τρόπο να κάνω κάτι για να το διορθώσω,το απόγευμα θα βάλω φωτογραφίες να το συζητήσουμε.

----------


## jk21

Φιλιππε εγω το βλεπω δυνατο το πουλακι ... τεντωνεται να στηριχθει .Θα ειχε προβλημα αν ηταν πραγματι slplayed legs  ...  αν εχεις εμπειρια εικονας νεοσσων σε τοσο μικρη ηλικια με ανεση στο χωρο της φωλιας και τα βλεπεις διαφορετικα απο κοντα , σιγουρα θα εχεις δικιο .Αν οχι ισως και να μην εχει κατι το πουλακι .Κανε κρεμα διαλυοντας στο νερο και λιγο εξτρα ασβεστιο και βλεπουμε .Εχεις υποθετω υποψη σου το αρθρακι αυτο *Νεοσσοί με στραβά πόδια - αντιμετώπιση splayed legs*

----------


## Soulaki

> Updates 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σήμερα διανυουμε την 6η μέρα και το μικρό είναι υγιέστατο,το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι οτι έχει στραβά ποδαράκια τα οποία δείχνουν προς τα έξω (splayed legs) και πρέπει να βρώ τρόπο να κάνω κάτι για να το διορθώσω,το απόγευμα θα βάλω φωτογραφίες να το συζητήσουμε.


Δυνατο πουλακι....θέλει να ζήσει...

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο Φίλιππε! Μια χαρά τα πάει ο μικρούλης! Τι πατέντα είναι αυτή για το τάισμα; Με έστειλες... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΣΑΚΗΣ

Φίλιππε  χιλια μπραβο !!! να σου ζήσει να το καμαρωνεις πολλα χρόνια.

----------


## peris

Μπράβο Φίλιππε  πολύ καλή δουλειά κάνεις πραγματικά έχει θέληση για ζωή εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να λυθεί το θέμα με τα ποδαράκια του !

----------

